# Elk Mountain PA. Demo Day Fri. 1/7/11



## Rambo (Jan 7, 2011)

Ski resort: Elk Mountain. Northeast Pennsylvannia.
Date: Fri. 1/7/11

Made it to Elk Mtn. for the Fri. 1/7 Winterfest. This is the only Demo day I know of at Elk. I picked up a voucher in advance at Bergers Ski shop in Binghamton which was good for a 1/7 all day lift ticket for $25. (I asked if they are again doing the Coor's Light Wednesday's lift ticket super dicount again this year and they said yes).

It snowed Fri morning and the slopes had about 6 to 8 inches of powder although just a little heavy. This powder got pushed around in spots exposing many icy patches here and there. So this was great conditions for testing Demo's (powder and ice).

Demoed the following: (All wider, all mountain skis) (Me 6' 1" 203 lbs.)
K2 Afterburner in 174cm and 167cm. Floats good and carves fairly well. Prefer the 174, very stable, the 167 was a little hooky and just slightly unstable.

Line Prophet Flite 90mm waist 172cm... The rep mentioned this had a softer flex and no metal inside. I like to cruise fast and was not crazy over this ski. A little soft in flex but I liked the 172 length and the turn radius, but it did not bite into the icy patches because of no metal inside the construction.

Line Prophet 100 in a 172 length!!! AWESOME all mountain ski... The Rep. did say that the Line Prophet 100 has a quicker turning radius than the Prophet 90. Fast, stable, floats GREAT in the powder, has metal in the construction so it bites into the ice, easy to turn... Totally Awesome!

Dynastar Legend SULTAN 94 in a 172 length!!!!! TOTALLY AWESOME All Mountain ski... Wicked fast and stable... Easy to turn... Great flotation in powder and bites hard into ice. 17 meter turning radius. Seems to do anything and everything super well.

A few pics:


----------



## GolfingOwl (Jan 8, 2011)

Posted my reply over at PA Ski and Ride:

I was there today as well. Snowed the whole day but as you said, lots of soft with icy patches in between (especially on the ungroomed trails). Bumps on Tuckhannock were very big. Lackawanna and Iroquois were my faves.

Demoed 6 skis. My top 3 were Fischer Motive 80 (168), K2 Rictor 80 (167) and the Salomon Enduro (170). Didn't like the Dynastar Sultan 94 or the Line Prophet 90. Volkl AC 50 was OK but the 163 length was too short.

Update:  Elk reported they received 5" yesterday.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice pictures! One of these years got get down to PA and make some turns.....terrain looks nice!


----------

